# North Face Jacket sale @ Norstrom



## Nick (Jun 26, 2012)

Found via Slickdeals: 

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/761...-athens-blue-42-flex-track-jacket-athens-blue



> Nordstrom has ​*Select Men's The North Face Jackets for 50% Off. Shipping is free. Thanks neso617
> 
> Note, sizes available may vary depending on style
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2012)

Our Nordstrom Rack had a few on hand at that price.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 26, 2012)

nice, free return shipping was enough for me to take a chance. i had ripped my northface shell late last season @ magic when 2knees cut me off.

slightly worried the venture might be too light weight but we'll see in 3-5 days.


----------



## billski (Jul 4, 2012)

And the verdict is.... ??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> nice, free return shipping was enough for me to take a chance. i had ripped my northface shell late last season @ magic when 2knees cut me off.
> 
> slightly worried the venture might be too light weight but we'll see in 3-5 days.





billski said:


> And the verdict is.... ??



Gmcunni, where is the full review?


----------



## Nick (Jul 10, 2012)

With pics!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 10, 2012)

its a keeper, especially for that price.

very similar to the one i had (orange) that ripped when Pat ran into me @ Magic.  my only complaints -

1 - no chest or upper arm pocket (i knew this when i ordered it so no surprise)
2 - no inside pockets at all.  my old one had inside pockets on the reverse of the hand pockets, this one doesn't.

it is a nice bright blue, it will really highlight my eyes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2012)

How warm and waterproof is it? Pics?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 11, 2012)

here is the one i bought. it is same weight as my old one so i assume it wiill be good down to mid-20s.  now i need to pick up some lime green pants to go with my jacket.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2012)

I heard orange pants are still what the cool kids wear.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I heard orange pants are still what the cool kids wear.



no doubt! plus a white helmet.  but i'm honest with myself, i can't handle the orange pants.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2012)

so what you're say is

UVM colors > Syracuse colors


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> so what you're say is
> 
> UVM colors > Syracuse colors



no politics in the forum please


----------



## Nick (Jul 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I heard orange pants are still what the cool kids wear.



Only the cool kids from CT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> no doubt! plus a white helmet.  but i'm honest with myself, i can't handle the orange pants.



Can't handle what, the awesomeness that comes along with wearing them?


----------



## Nick (Jul 13, 2012)

With orange pants comes great responsibility


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2012)

nick said:


> with orange pants comes great responsibility



qft


----------

